# Host down a little earlier today



## jefmcg (16 Aug 2017)

You probably already know about this , but I was getting cloudflare 523 warnings a little while ago. I haven't seen that for a good while, so I thought it might be related to teething problems.

FYI


----------



## glasgowcyclist (16 Aug 2017)

jefmcg said:


> You probably already know about this , but I was getting cloudflare 523 warnings a little while ago. I haven't seen that for a good while, so I thought it might be related to teething problems.
> 
> FYI
> 
> View attachment 368331




I'm still getting this and only getting through after several attempts.


----------

